# red dragonfly



## JbleezyJ (Sep 4, 2010)

Saw this red thing flying around at the park today.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks windy.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 4, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Looks windy.


 
That 'wings forward' posture you see there is how they rest.  

I think Id like a tighter crop here so we could see a little more of the subject.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 4, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks windy.
> ...


 
Id also like to see a tighter crop. Bring out some of the detial you cant see yet.


----------



## JbleezyJ (Sep 4, 2010)

here's a 66.7% crop


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet.. ive never seen one like this before.  McLarren firefly lol


----------

